# Bischoff Lake (Batesville Reservoir)



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Giving up on Brookville for a bit and going to try Bischoff lake Saturday morning - after the air temps rise a bit. Anyone been out there lately? I reckon I'll try the shallow bass bite first and then move deep if I need to. Spinnerbaits, shallow cranks, jigs, t-rigged craws etc.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Caught several dinks and this nice largemouth at Bischoff Lake (aka Morris Reservoir or Batesville Reservoir). Caught it on a silent square bill. Lake was stained and surface temps right at 50 degrees. Fish were very sluggish.

Hey Jim - watch the fingers on the Droid...


----------



## Gloomis6 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice fish. Looks like you got bloody landing that 1.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

She ate the crank pretty deep so there was a bit more blood than I like to see but she seemed to swim off ok after a bit of water movement over the gills. Caught it on a nice rod I bought from gloomis6 by the way...


----------

